# Wtf?? Pseudoscropion??



## PixelRabbit (Sep 20, 2014)

So there I was yesterday doing some work, I grabbed one of my books to record info on a print and found this guy.  WTF??  I've never seen anything like it!  I took a couple quick shots, put it in a jar and headed for google thinking this creature does NOT belong in Canada?!  Apparently I was wrong lol It is a pseudoscorpion and it is a resident creature... who woulda thunk it!!




IMG_6907-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




IMG_6913-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr





IMG_6948-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks like a cross between a tick and a crawdad. Missing the "painful" tail to be a scorpion.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 20, 2014)

It does Ron!

Here is the wiki info on it:

Pseudoscorpion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## paigew (Sep 20, 2014)

interesting...seems they may do some good around your house


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow!!!! I'd not heard of those. Pretty intimidating look to it.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 20, 2014)

same applies..


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow new species. Catch it Pix catch it and take some closeups !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Sep 20, 2014)

Who needs Zoology when there's TPF?!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 20, 2014)

I told Jeanne that our neighbour has these about the house, she came looked & ewwed.  She would not even look @ the last pic.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 20, 2014)

And now I want to move out of Canada.


----------



## deeky (Sep 21, 2014)

Found only one of these in our house up in Minnesota.  Apparently harmless even with those pincers (quite small).  I snapped a quick pick of mine and promptly smooshed him.  I was a little reactive as he caught me with my pants down....literally.  He was staring at me from the far wall of the bathroom.


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 22, 2014)

Tiny little thing, right?  I saw one of those a couple years ago, but lacking a macro lens at the time, I didn't even try to take a picture.  It's a good thing they're small -- they are intimidating-looking little beasties.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, Scary !!!!!  I don't like anything that has the potential to bite me or pinch me or sting me.


----------



## avraam (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you, God, i don't live in Canada)))hybrid scorpion and cancer?


----------



## waday (Sep 24, 2014)

I find it hilarious that we are scared of something that is a fraction of our size...


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 26, 2014)

waday said:


> I find it hilarious that we are scared of something that is a fraction of our size...



Yet a large portion of deadly diseases is caused by something that is even a fraction of the size of these kinds of creatures...


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2014)

OH HELL NO!! That thing doesn't really exist! You made that shlt up! lol


----------



## waday (Sep 26, 2014)

Judobreaker said:


> Yet a large portion of deadly diseases is caused by something that is even a fraction of the size of these kinds of creatures...


"Survival of the scaredest" 

A large portion, possibly. By a small percentage of insects.  I'm much more afraid of dying in a car accident than from an insect bite/sting.


----------

